

Ask HN: Problem getting through Hotmail's spam filter? - Frocer

Hi guys, last time I got really great advice on how to get through Yahoo's spam filter from this post:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=249886<p>So now I turn to you for your help again...  It seems Hotmail has began to not just filter our Emails as spam, but rejecting them completely.  I noticed a lot of Emails we sent to Hotmail accounts (as far as I can tell... they aren't made up), they are being rejected completely and bounced back.<p>We have reverse DNS, SPF record, and DomainKeys set up.  And we are not sending massive Emails at all, just sending registration confirmation Emails and notifications.  I was wondering if you guys have any experience with Hotmail and how to get through their spam filter (if it is a spam filter problem...)?<p>Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
======
qhoxie
My company has the same problem currently and we have not been able to resolve
it. We have taken seemingly every step I am aware of to fix the issue, but
they continue to block. One possibility is the IP you are sending from is
flagged, which is more common than you might think.

